# Are you...?



## Aronthaer (Apr 20, 2016)

(couldn't think of much to say here or a good title for the thread so suggestions for thread titles are more than welcome)

I'm straight, but I thought I'd make this post. enjoy.


----------



## boujee (Apr 20, 2016)

There's a lgbtaq thread here buried in the abyss


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 20, 2016)

The poll needs more options...

Anyways, I'm straight, and questioning if I'm straight and ace.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 20, 2016)

Do I like the ladies? Damn straight!


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 20, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> The poll needs more options...
> 
> Anyways, I'm straight and ace.



What other options would I add? I'm not tumblr, I don't believe in 786 sexual orientations.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm straight.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 20, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> What other options would I add? I'm not tumblr, I don't believe in 786 sexual orientations.



Asexual, pansexual, polysexual.
idk, those are ones that come to mind. 
for me: straight.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 20, 2016)

Alexi said:


> Asexual, pansexual, polysexual.
> idk, those are ones that come to mind.
> for me: straight.



Aren't polysexual, pansexual and bisexual nearly identical?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2016)

Bisexual, give me all the nudes, I'll take em


----------



## ellarella (Apr 20, 2016)

i'm straight, but everyone assumes i'm gay. i have a friend who's an opposite case of me. sadly he lives in canada, otherwise we'd make a great pubcrawling team


----------



## zeoli (Apr 20, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Aren't polysexual, pansexual and bisexual nearly identical?



They are all considered actual sexuality.  Please don't call them "tumblr made."

Bisexuality is being attracted to ONLY males and females.  This can include cis or not, depends on the person.
Polysexual and Pansexual are similar, however, not the same.
Polysexuals can be attracted to anyone, but may also limit themselves. Maybe you aren't attracted to people who consider themselves (cis)males, however, attracted to everyone else (cis woman, agender, third gender, genderfluid, etc.)
Pansexuals are attracted to anyone and see no boundary.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 20, 2016)

Oliy said:


> They are all considered actual sexuality.  Please don't call them "tumblr made."
> 
> Bisexuality is being attracted to ONLY males and females.  This can include cis or not, depends on the person.
> Polysexual and Pansexual are similar, however, not the same.
> ...



I didn't call poly, pan or bi "tumblr made." I understand those. But you have to admit that some of them are nonsensical and ridiculous. If I said "I sexually identify as Charmander" (and believe me, I've seen worse) than I can call whoever I want a homophobic pig and justify it through flawed reasoning. that would be a "tumblr made" orientation.

- - - Post Merge - - -

thank you for pointing out the differences between the three, however. that's good to keep in mind so I don't piss anyone else off in the future.


----------



## zeoli (Apr 20, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> I didn't call poly, pan or bi "tumblr made." I understand those. But you have to admit that some of them are nonsensical and ridiculous. If I said "I sexually identify as Charmander" (and believe me, I've seen worse) than I can call whoever I want a homophobic pig and justify it through flawed reasoning. that would be a "tumblr made" orientation.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> thank you for pointing out the differences between the three, however. that's good to keep in mind so I don't piss anyone else off in the future.


Oh no, I just meant because you said about tumblr making up a ton of stuff!! Don't worry 
Just some people will instantly be like "hurhur pansexuality is a tumblr thing" 

Anyways, for the record, I'm pansexual!


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 20, 2016)

Oliy said:


> Oh no, I just meant because you said about tumblr making up a ton of stuff!! Don't worry
> Just some people will instantly be like "hurhur pansexuality is a tumblr thing"
> 
> Anyways, for the record, I'm pansexual!



Ahahaha~ It's cool


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm not going to lie, I have questioned my orientation before, but I seem to be straight and that's what I call myself, so that's what I voted for.


----------



## windloft (Apr 20, 2016)

i'm a chick and i'm bisexual. i prefer ladies a lot more though, so much so that i'm starting to question if i'm actually gay or not.


----------



## emolga (Apr 20, 2016)

gay (lesbian) as heck


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm pansexual, but I'll put bisexual c;
I'm like RUZA though, I haven't liked any males in a while so I might be a lesbian I don't know ;3


----------



## tearypastel (Apr 20, 2016)

polysexual is the way to go for me
but tbh i like see more females that i like then i see males/other genders so it's like what the hecky am i  ?? i guess it's just preference

ALSO
thank you for including an other option and mentioning the other sexualities and for not going 'GENDER IS BULL*** YOU"Re EITHER A MALLEE OR A GURLLL!!1one!!'


----------



## Chris (Apr 20, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> There's a lgbtaq thread here buried in the abyss



A poll is fine separate from the support thread. We've had many in the past. 

I'm pansexual. Very happily in a relationship with a straight man who knows this and doesn't really care.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 20, 2016)

I am bisexual!


----------



## seliph (Apr 20, 2016)

Oliy said:


> They are all considered actual sexuality.  Please don't call them "tumblr made."
> 
> Bisexuality is being attracted to ONLY males and females.  This can include cis or not, depends on the person.
> Polysexual and Pansexual are similar, however, not the same.
> ...



Bisexual is actually "attraction to same and other genders", not just male and female. It's pretty much the same thing as pansexual except worded differently.
However people are fine to call themselves as they please and shouldn't be called "from tumblr".

Anyways I'm gay as hell.


----------



## zeoli (Apr 20, 2016)

nvll said:


> Bisexual is actually "attraction to same and other genders", not just male and female. It's pretty much the same thing as pansexual except worded differently.
> However people are fine to call themselves as they please and shouldn't be called "from tumblr".
> 
> Anyways I'm gay as hell.


Oh alright!  Thanks for the clarification.  I've only seen it used in the way I described it so that was my understanding!


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 20, 2016)

tearypastel said:


> polysexual is the way to go for me
> but tbh i like see more females that i like then i see males/other genders so it's like what the hecky am i  ?? i guess it's just preference
> 
> ALSO
> thank you for including an other option and mentioning the other sexualities and for not going 'GENDER IS BULL*** YOU"Re EITHER A MALLEE OR A GURLLL!!1one!!'



As far as gender goes, I do believe personally that there's only males and females. But sexuality isn't gender.


----------



## tearypastel (Apr 20, 2016)

nvll said:


> Bisexual is actually "attraction to same and other genders", not just male and female. It's pretty much the same thing as pansexual except worded differently.
> However people are fine to call themselves as they please and shouldn't be called "from tumblr".
> 
> Anyways I'm gay as hell.



wait, what? 
how does being bi have anything to do with being pan? doesn't bi mean 'two' and pan mean 'all'? (yes it does actually i just googled it lmao)
i mean, i guess it could work in the sense of if you identify as a female and you like females and agender people but it should only mean two, not all.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm straight, but recently I've started thinking about the other gender....I don't think I'm actually attracted to them, but I'd like....yeah idk


----------



## tearypastel (Apr 20, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> As far as gender goes, I do believe personally that there's only males and females. But sexuality isn't gender.



well it's just the fact that every time i try to tell somebody that i'm poly people go 'oh okay so you're bisexual because there's no more genders than just male and female.' idc if you think there's 2 genders or 53 genders really as long as you don't go up to me and call me a 'special snowflake'


----------



## seliph (Apr 20, 2016)

Oliy said:


> Oh alright!  Thanks for the clarification.  I've only seen it used in the way I described it so that was my understanding!



No problem, I'm friends with a bunch of bi people and they just get really upset when people think they're exclusive of nonbinary or in some cases trans people so



tearypastel said:


> wait, what?
> how does being bi have anything to do with being pan? doesn't bi mean 'two' and pan mean 'all'? (yes it does actually i just googled it lmao)
> i mean, i guess it could work in the sense of if you identify as a female and you like females and agender people but it should only mean two, not all.



Yeah, two.
1. Same gender
2. Other genders


----------



## Bowie (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm gay.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 20, 2016)

I already knew what this thread was going to be about before I even clicked on it.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

mostly strait


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 20, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I'm straight, but recently I've started thinking about the other gender....I don't think I'm actually attracted to them, but I'd like....yeah idk



it happens to all of us 

anyways, i'm straight


----------



## kelpy (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't really know at this point because I've confused myself to no end; but I guess I'd say straight..?
I wouldn't mind dating someone of the same sex tho.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 20, 2016)

i'm aro ace.


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm gay but I dated a woman before only to realize that was not my cup of tea, lol. Now I'm happy to be able to geek out about all the topics I like with my boyfriend, including Animal Crossing. :3


----------



## mob (Apr 20, 2016)

im aro and gay


----------



## tae (Apr 20, 2016)

i'm pansexual.

- - - Post Merge - - -

but for the poll i picked "other" bc your options are so limited.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm bisexual.


----------



## sej (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm straight.


----------



## f11 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm pan.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm straight.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 20, 2016)

I am straight~ single ready to mingle lol jk ignore me xD


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 20, 2016)

Bisexual, I think? I've had two boyfriends, and one girlfriend. Not sure if I'd really label myself as anything, though. I like who I like. ^^;


----------



## Threads (Apr 20, 2016)

?\_(ツ)_/?

I usually just say asexual but panromantic (open to a relationship with anyone regardless of sex/gender) but who knows.


----------



## jiny (Apr 20, 2016)

i'm straight


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 20, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> I didn't call poly, pan or bi "tumblr made." I understand those. But you have to admit that some of them are nonsensical and ridiculous. If I said "I sexually identify as Charmander" (and believe me, I've seen worse) than I can call whoever I want a homophobic pig and justify it through flawed reasoning. that would be a "tumblr made" orientation.



Me, being sexually identified as Leafeon, i find your comment really offensive YOU HOMOPHOBIC PIG...
jk c:


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 20, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Me, being sexually identified as Leafeon, i find your comment really offensive YOU HOMOPHOBIC PIG...
> jk c:



HAHAHAHAHAHAH

You just made my day


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm a guy who likes guys


----------



## N e s s (Apr 20, 2016)

i'm straight


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 20, 2016)

Honestly, I have no clue what I am. I still haven't worked it out. Because of my general disinterest in relationships and the things that come with them for the most part, however, I just say I'm asexual.


----------



## Karminny (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm straight and demisexual, which means I don't primarily have sexual attraction until I have a bond of some sort kinda already in place/formed


----------



## Aarca (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm bi.
Me and my friend call each other "Bi buddies" and we find it really funny somehow.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm gay, and I'm proud, but I get made fun for it


----------



## Fantasyrick (Apr 21, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i'm aro ace.


What is that?
And straight


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 21, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> What is that?
> And straight



I think it means "Aromantic Asexual"


----------



## Fantasyrick (Apr 21, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> I think it means "Aromantic Asexual"



Still confused but w/e


----------



## seliph (Apr 21, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Still confused but w/e



Aromantic - doesn't feel romantic attraction
Asexual - doesn't feel sexual attraction


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 21, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Still confused but w/e



"Aromantic people don’t fall in love or have crushes. Aromanticism is a romantic orientation in which people do not experience romantic attraction." 

if len wants to elaborate they can do so too since google could've let me down for all i know


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

I am straight. I remember when I thought people were either straight or gay. Now it all became confusing af.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 21, 2016)

im asexual and either biromantic or just into girls.. not sure and i don't rly care


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> What is that?
> And straight



as hermione granger said it means aromantic asexual
for me that means that i dont experience sexual or romantic attraction. is that confusing?


----------



## cornimer (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm asexual. Not sure about romantic attraction but definitely 100% ace.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm straight.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm bisexual


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm pansexual married to a straight male. I'm a one man kinda lady and he's fine with me being into girls. I like feminine transsexuals too.


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 22, 2016)

straight as straight can be


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 23, 2016)

Straighter than a ruler made of flesh.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> Straighter than a ruler made of flesh.



Rip #sparroxrainbowcherry


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 23, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Rip #sparroxrainbowcherry



please insert that into an oven 

Who even _made_ that, I'm genuinely curious so I can physically verbally beat them.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 23, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> please insert that into an oven
> 
> Who even _made_ that, I'm genuinely curious so I can physically verbally beat them.



I hate shipping so bad. It's extremely obnoxious, especially when there's real, actual people involved. It's.. genuinely.. creepy.


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

i'm asexual and i dont even know who im attracted to anymore. im not even sure im asexual actually idk this is so confusing i hate this


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 23, 2016)

Other, pansexual.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 23, 2016)

Soda Fox said:


> I'm pansexual married to a straight male. I'm a one man kinda lady and he's fine with me being into girls. I like feminine transsexuals too.


i mean
being trans isnt a seperate gender but Alrigh t ....,


----------



## milkyi (Apr 23, 2016)

pansexual


----------



## dierefuji (May 3, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> The poll needs more options...



Only one. Asexuality.


----------



## Shawna (May 3, 2016)

I'm bisexual/pansexual.  I don't really care about gender, I just want someone with a wonderful personality.  Although, it's kinda hard to say because I haven't been in a relationship before.

My mom thinks I'm 100% straight even after telling her how I feel, but I'm fine being with being with a boy, girl, transgender, agender, etc.


----------



## Hatori (May 3, 2016)

I'm not even sure about that myself, to be quite honest


----------



## Shinx (May 3, 2016)

Pansexual! c: But tbh I'm totally unsure, lol. I just go with what I feel.


----------



## seliph (May 3, 2016)

Shawna said:


> I'm fine being with being with a *boy, girl, transgender,* agender, etc.



The latter is not mutually exclusive to the former

Also "transgender" isn't a noun, it's an adjective.


----------



## piichinu (May 3, 2016)

tee pee wawa  need me a freak like dat


----------



## visibleghost (May 4, 2016)

dierefuji said:


> Only one. Asexuality.



nah imo it would need more than these, other and asexual because there are a ton of sexualities and they could at least have added some more rly common ones like pan, gray, ace, etc


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

pansexual pretty much.


----------



## Romaki (May 5, 2016)

I know I'm attracted to the same gender but I'm not so sure about the rest. Probably because I'm still young and unexperienced.


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 5, 2016)

Pan- and ace- identifying people are not actually "really common" as has been insinuated here...? But yeah I would add those as options nonetheless. Wouldn't bother with "grey-ace" or "demi" or any of that crap tbh. I genuinely detest the split-attraction model and the naming of new sexualities based solely on sex drive.

Bi here.


----------



## sock (May 5, 2016)

I'm straight but completely supportive of the LGBTQIA+ community & rights etc.


----------



## Jordan Marek (May 5, 2016)

I'm straight, but I am supportive of those who aren't. In my opinion, it doesn't matter who you love, just so long as you are loving someone! :]


----------



## visibleghost (May 5, 2016)

schatzi said:


> Pan- and ace- identifying people are not actually "really common" as has been insinuated here...? But yeah I would add those as options nonetheless. Wouldn't bother with "grey-ace" or "demi" or any of that crap tbh. I genuinely detest the split-attraction model and the naming of new sexualities based solely on sex drive.
> 
> Bi here.


lol K nice 2 hear ur aphobic opinions but alright
n imo they r common identities lmao


----------



## Hai (May 5, 2016)

schatzi said:


> Pan- and ace- identifying people are not actually "really common" as has been insinuated here...? But yeah I would add those as options nonetheless. Wouldn't bother with "grey-ace" or "demi" or any of that crap tbh. I genuinely detest the split-attraction model and the naming of new sexualities based solely on sex drive.
> 
> Bi here.



Uh okay, whatever. Pan and ace are actually pretty common sexualities. And it makes no sense not to base sexuality on sex drive since romantic and sexual attraction are separate things for many people. Also what gives you the right to decide if other people's sexualities are valid?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm bisexual.


----------



## chaicow (May 5, 2016)

I'm straight.


----------



## Fantasyrick (May 5, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> lol K nice 2 hear ur aphobic opinions but alright
> n imo they r common identities lmao



Chill.


----------



## graceroxx (May 5, 2016)

i'm asexual.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 5, 2016)

other b/c i'm still trying to figure it out.

also, while posting this, 69 people voted straight, hurrr.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 6, 2016)

Straight male with what some would consider feminine qualities.


----------



## endlesssky (May 6, 2016)

What about a "questioning" option?


----------



## Celestefey (May 6, 2016)

endlesssky said:


> What about a "questioning" option?



If it's any consolation, I am not sure that many people are too certain of their sexuality lmao. I guess we just try to label it in whatever way we feel fits best but sometimes it's hard to really describe our own feelings towards other people. I used to believe I was heterosexual for a long time but I knew that I wasn't completely since I knew that sometimes I liked other females but I didn't believe that I was bi?

I do identify with being bisexual now, though, but my sexuality is a very strange thing, I'm not sure I can even put a label on it. A lot of people seem to make up labels for different sexualities and, whilst that can sometimes be a good thing, it can get really confusing and it's pretty hard to categorise sexual attraction, at least that's how I feel anyway.


----------



## marinamarina (May 6, 2016)

glad to see people here saying they're unsure! always felt weird about myself that way haha


----------



## Soigne (May 6, 2016)

thought i was ace for the longest time but lately i dont kno


----------



## Aali (May 6, 2016)

I'm a straight female

I see a lot of people asking why there isn't certain options, but that's what the other option is for .-.


----------



## rev1175 (May 6, 2016)

I like *****!

There, I've contributed.


----------



## Halloqueen (May 6, 2016)

I'm asexual. Don't know if I'm aromantic or anything because, being asexual, I've never pursued or gotten into a relationship. It might be nice to have a companion someday because being single forever sounds boring and lonely, but I don't know who would even be interested in someone that can't reciprocate their feelings of attraction.


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2016)

According to the people I know, one who is not in a relationship automatically makes them a "loser without a life"


----------



## Fantasyrick (May 7, 2016)

Nox said:


> According to the people I know, one who is not in a relationship automatically makes them a "loser without a life"



Lol the people who told you that sound ignorant.


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (May 7, 2016)

I have wondered a few times whether I could be bisexual, since there are a lot of girls I find really attractive.  However, for now I think I'm straight and just have good eyesight.


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 7, 2016)

Hai said:


> Uh okay, whatever. Pan and ace are actually pretty common sexualities. And it makes no sense not to base sexuality on sex drive since romantic and sexual attraction are separate things for many people. Also what gives you the right to decide if other people's sexualities are valid?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm bisexual.





lencurryboy said:


> lol K nice 2 hear ur aphobic opinions but alright
> n imo they r common identities lmao



What I meant by poly/pan/ace not being that common was that, offline, if you ask other adults for their sexualities, it's pretty rare to hear one of those in response, comparatively. Usually in my experience poly people tend to default to "bi" so they don't have to explain poly/pan, or in some cases they aren't even aware that poly is a thing at all.

Still hate the split attraction model tho. Divorcing the two can have some pretty gross implications (particularly with demi). I'd go further into it but y'all already crying though so that's all I'll say. It's already been decided that I apparently hate asexual people _despite falling on the ace spectrum myself lmfao_. I just don't share info on my sex drive when people ask about my orientation bc how often I feel like ****ing someone's frankly no one else's business and has nothing to do with my identity.

Fun times on the Bell Tree Forums. /thumbsup


----------



## Cascade (May 7, 2016)

I'm Straight.


----------



## visibleghost (May 7, 2016)

schatzi said:


> What I meant by poly/pan/ace not being that common was that, offline, if you ask other adults for their sexualities, it's pretty rare to hear one of those in response, comparatively. Usually in my experience poly people tend to default to "bi" so they don't have to explain poly/pan, or in some cases they aren't even aware that poly is a thing at all.
> 
> Still hate the split attraction model tho. Divorcing the two can have some pretty gross implications (particularly with demi). I'd go further into it but y'all already crying though so that's all I'll say. It's already been decided that I apparently hate asexual people _despite falling on the ace spectrum myself lmfao_. I just don't share info on my sex drive when people ask about my orientation bc how often I feel like ****ing someone's frankly no one else's business and has nothing to do with my identity.
> 
> Fun times on the Bell Tree Forums. /thumbsup


thats it's rare that u hear ppl calling themselves that doesnt mean that it's uncommon for people to identify that way annd thst it's not neceSary to have thhose as options in thd poll


----------



## Fantasyrick (May 7, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> thats it's rare that u hear ppl calling themselves that doesnt mean that it's uncommon for people to identify that way annd thst it's not neceSary to have thhose as options in thd poll


Does nobody see the option called "other" maybe the op didn't know about all these sexualities  so chill out my god.


----------



## seliph (May 7, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> genders



Uhh

Anyways it's clear OP wasn't educated in many sexualities if you read the first couple pages

Granted why would someone make a sexuality thread if that's the case but hey it's too late. At least now people know to be more inclusive next time?


----------



## Mints (May 7, 2016)

the only straight i am is straight into your ass


----------



## Fantasyrick (May 7, 2016)

nvll said:


> Uhh
> 
> Anyways it's clear OP wasn't educated in many sexualities if you read the first couple pages
> 
> Granted why would someone make a sexuality thread if that's the case but hey it's too late. At least now people know to be more inclusive next time?


Got genders and sexualities mixed up rip


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (May 7, 2016)

Shawna said:


> I'm bisexual/pansexual.  I don't really care about gender, I just want someone with a wonderful personality.  Although, it's kinda hard to say because I haven't been in a relationship before.
> 
> My mom thinks I'm 100% straight even after telling her how I feel, but I'm fine being with being with a boy, girl, transgender, agender, etc.



Same! I feel bisexual, but my mom is like "no, I think you're straight or confused, which is completely normal but...blah blah blah...


----------



## Aali (May 7, 2016)

nvll said:


> Uhh
> 
> Anyways it's clear OP wasn't educated in many sexualities if you read the first couple pages
> 
> Granted why would someone make a sexuality thread if that's the case but hey it's too late. At least now people know to be more inclusive next time?



Well there is like 80 genders

Not everyone is gonna know (or even want to acknowledge) every single one

That's why there is an other option


----------



## seliph (May 7, 2016)

Aali said:


> Well there is like 80 genders
> 
> Not everyone is gonna know (or even want to acknowledge) every single one
> 
> That's why there is an other option



I mean first off no there isn't
Secondly no one is talking about gender so ???


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2016)

This world would be one ****ed up place if there were actually 80 different genders LMAO


----------



## jiny (May 7, 2016)

why are people talking about gender if it's a sexuality thread


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 7, 2016)

Nox said:


> This world would be one ****ed up place if there were actually 80 different genders LMAO



That world exists. Its called Tumblr


----------

